# Need to Upgrade System for New Game, Crysis



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'd like to upgrade my system for the new upcoming game, Crysis. I don't know what the specs are, but I'm assuming they'll be in the middle. So, I'm wondering what I can to do upgrade my system. Right now, I have $50. I think I may have more later. But for now, these are my specs.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
CPU Speed: 2.01 GHz Performance Rated at 3.00 GHz
System RAM: 1023.5 MB
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700VE (GeForce FX 5700VE)
Sound Card: SB Live! 24-bit
CD: SONY DVD RW DRU-500A

If you need any more information, let me know. I'll take any suggestions, whether it's save up, or to get a whole new system. I'd just like to have good performance for when this game comes out. I'll also update this if I get more money for the game.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That looks like a socket 754 system. TBH I would be looking at a complete platform upgrade to run that game. And with $50, you won't get much. At the very least, see if you can upgrade to a socket 939 system and get a new video card (8800GTS) and processor (Athlon 64 X2 4200+).


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I agree with Matt.

Crysis is going to be intense. Your going to need the 8800 Series, 2+gb of RAM, and a X2 CPU ( I would suggest Intel ).


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

What would you suggest exactly? I'm not good with Hardware. My dad said he'll spend more, but he wants to know exact prices. So, I don't need to be able to run ultra high settings. I just want to run without lag. So, I'd like to know the cheapest products I could buy to run Crysis lag free, and without any other technical difficulties.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

lag free on low?


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Fine with me, as long as I can play without any interruption because I don't have good enough specs.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It looks like you will be needing a new board, CPU (and heatsink), and video card.

ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe 939 NVIDIA nForce4 SLI ATX AMD Motherboard - $125
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131517

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Toledo 2.2GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket 939 Processor - $79
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103053

nMEDIAPC ICECONE-X 100mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail - $24
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835133009

XFX PVT80GGHD4 GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported HDCP Video Card - $310
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150173


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

matt low settings and with the video card he would need a new psu


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Ahh yes. Here is a PSU upgrade.

OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - $140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002

On low settings you could probably get by with an 8600GTS, but I would save up the money and go for an 8800GTS if possible because Crysis will be a very graphics intensive game.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think I'll be able to buy each thing at a time, but I also play Battlefield 2 until Crysis comes out, so which is more important to my gameplay. Also, should I stick with one gig of ram?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Is it two sticks or RAM or one?

1 GB of RAM should be OK. I posted a Skt 939 system so you could keep your current RAM.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

It's 2 x 512.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Then you will probably be able to do dual channel when you upgrade to a socket 939 system which will be good. Are the sticks the same or different?


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Different. I don't knoe exact models though. =/


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Then dual channel might not work. But you should still be able to run Crysis fine.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the help.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually, one more thing, what's more important, graphics card, memory, or the processor to run Crysis well?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Graphics card, then memory/processor. With memory/processor, it depends on how much you are upgrading.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what about psu? with video card


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

PSU always goes with video card and if its one or the other, get the PSU first.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, thanks a lot for your help


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

One more question, is it worth upgrading to Windows Vista to use DirectX 10?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

if you have the hardware for it yes


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Just make sure your older games are compatible with Vista. You might want to consider doing a dual boot with XP and Vista.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

The only game I play is Battlefield 2, which I think would run it?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If BF2 isn't a DX10 game you won't get better performance from using Vista and probably in fact XP will give better performance


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, but if I upgrade to Vista to run Crysis better, will I still be able to run Battlefield 2 fine?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

EA doesn't list Vista under the BF2 system requirements so I don't know if it will work on Vista. You might want to ask in the Gaming forum about that.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm. I'm pretty sure that's because Battlefield 2 was released 2-3 years before Vista was. Anyway, how would I set up a dual boot system?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at this article as well as this one.


----------



## EBODude (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, thank you Matt. I'll post back here if I have any more questions. Once again thanks! ray:


----------

